# Seas vs Scan-speak vs Focal



## iosala (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a question for those that heard the folowing speakers. I am now deciding among the Seas W18NX-001 nextel whith T25CF-002 Millennium and Scan-seak 18W/4531G 7" Revelator whith D2904/7100-01 tweeter. Not sure which one of those I will buy.
My question is how would those compare whith http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=4311 Which would you say it sounds better. They al would be run active.
Thank you verry much.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

You know, Imho a better alternative is the 6w4311b at www.orcadesign.com. Much more affordable than the Focal utopia be mid/bass driver. The tweeter is nothing special Imho, and certainly cannot compare in many aspects such as distortion performance and ease of use as the Revelator 7100.

Check out my review on 7" drivers in the review forum if you'd like my opinions on all 3 mids.


----------



## iosala (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you verry much  
Now I can rest asured that I am making a verry good buy, although I don't know if it's goin to be seas or scan-speak. Probably the seas, after reading on other posts what you think of them.
Thank you again, verry much apreciated.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

iosala said:


> Thank you verry much
> Now I can rest asured that I am making a verry good buy, although I don't know if it's goin to be seas or scan-speak. Probably the seas, after reading on other posts what you think of them.
> Thank you again, verry much apreciated.


Both are good. The scan-speaks generally lack nasty cone resonance, though, and can use a wider array of xover points.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Im using the seas reference tweeter and they sound great. Very detailed, never harsh, just great.. The midrange im using is the focal 3w2 that do a very good midrange job. They have a good snap, but i might want them to sound a tad "lighter".
And my peerless 8" exclusive just love to work! Great bass, great dynamics but lack a bit low mid, but this is without any eq.
Ive heard a focal be no6, that didnt impresse me at all.. It just sounded dry, not in a good way..I didnt have any depth or detail.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

that seas driver is the best mid i've heard to date. insane clarity, insane midbass, durable, etc. crossed from 50-3khz would be optimal. the revelator defines warmth and i personally don't like it at all. it's a mid that you either love or hate in my opinion. and it doesn't perform well in doors. also, the cone is untreated paper iirc so you don't want it getting wet.


----------



## iosala (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you for the great info, it is verry usefull. 
I read almoast everything on the forum on these seas and s-s, but I didn't find much about the focal, so that is why I asked. I have some tests made by 2 german car audio magazines, and the focal is in the first place. So that must mean than the seas and the s-s are out of this world   and that makes me verry happy with my choice   
I would verry much apreciate any other info on these drivers.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

iosala said:


> Thank you for the great info, it is verry usefull.
> I read almoast everything on the forum on these seas and s-s, but I didn't find much about the focal, so that is why I asked. I have some tests made by 2 german car audio magazines, and the focal is in the first place. So that must mean than the seas and the s-s are out of this world   and that makes me verry happy with my choice
> I would verry much apreciate any other info on these drivers.


If you want a drop-in solution, Focal is nice. Seas and Scan-Speak will require a little xover work (for example, I would NOT use the 8" Excel above 2.5khz or cone resonance will come back and bite you), and an active xover is probbably a good idea.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

In the car, I find the Focal drivers to be my first choice. I'd sacrifice a bit of non-linear distortion performance and low end bass output for a driver with a state of the art sandwich cone. I get so tired of listening to composite paper cones these days.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

so u like the focal K2p drivers more than the seas nextel?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't like Focal polykevlar, or even the older VV glass cones. But the latest gen. VV glass cone is amazing Imho.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

nguyen-what do you not like about paper cones these days? just bored and want a change?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I've never been a fan of paper or poly cones. I usually prefer metal cones, but lately I find that composite sandwhich cones have come a long way and offer nearly the same resolution as metal, but without so much coloration.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

my aluminum cones are about as pure as pure gets with just enough warmth to keep them from sounding artificial. can't say enough good things about them. then again, my hex mids are sandwich cones and sound great for the shape they're in. damn cone is stiff as a board


----------

